# Steel In Chagrin around Mayfield?



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm going to be in Cleveland for Thanksgiving and will need to get out of my in-laws house on Friday morning, so I will be fishing. Anyway I will most likely be going to the North Chagrin Reservation Metro park and was wondering if it would be worth it to take some steelhead gear. If not I'll probably just get blanked on some smallies and have a few hours of peace. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

there are a few awesome deep holes in that area(fished them this week with success), just dont hesitate to hike and explore. just dont get into private property


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

That my home area, I fish from the park to the dam all winter a few times per week. Send me a PM, i'd be glad to share some spots if you are into moving a bit.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

ya thte Gates Mills dam is my primary spot for steelies. ive done pretty well so far, just needs to come down a little more before im going to head out again


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

so you can walk from park to dam? i thought some part there was private, meaning no tresspasing...


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

Between Wilson Mills to SR 322 ... most of the streach (not all )is owned by the metro parks. From SR 322 to the dam there is a mix of owners. I have gotten permission from a few, Village of Gates Mills and the Land Conservitory own a bunch of the rest. Need permission in those areas.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will be sure to take my fly gear and hopefully the water will be down some. I will just stick to the metro park and plan on walking it looks on the maps that the west side of the river is metro park from willson mills north a mile or so. That should be enough to keep me busy and cold. Thanks again.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

brickman said:


> Between Wilson Mills to SR 322 ... most of the streach (not all )is owned by the metro parks. From SR 322 to the dam there is a mix of owners. I have gotten permission from a few, Village of Gates Mills and the Land Conservitory own a bunch of the rest. Need permission in those areas.


Better check 322 to Wilson Mills. All of that stretch is private. I have a friend who lives right there so i have some minimal access. You may be thinking of the other direction in which the park water doesnt start for a mile or so


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

I found conflicting maps for that area. On the metropark site it even shows park ownership Where there are homes and private property. I've seen another map somewhere else that i cant recall, but it shows the end of the park property where the river turns away from wilson mills (heading upstream towards 322). My guess is that that one is correct.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Traylor Trash, I'm having a real hard time, what the heck is that avatar picture?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's his dog! nooffseason, turn your head to the right! LOL!

BTW, I would stay away from d-park, especially by the dam, unless you speak russian.......There are some navigabal spots there, but you will have to walk! Both north and south of the dam.


----------



## JohnnyN (Oct 9, 2008)

HAhahaha i love it, I had no idea what it was either. That's a trippy photo


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Be careful about going too far south of the dam. YOu'll be on private property.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, I watch pretty carefully there, usually there are guys there to help guide you to the boundaries!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Just south of Wilsopn Mills is Private. Please ASK if you want to fish that area.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

It looks like all conversation is for not because the river is a little too high for me and seems like it will stay that way for a few days. And yes, my avaitar is my hound dog Oz.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

i see it now, good tip carpman.


----------

